# Probmlems gettin wlan card to work

## zypher

Hi!

Just a short question:

Has anyone had success with a rtl8180 based wlan pcmcia card?

I'm trying to get this one to work but fail.

There is no kernel-module exept the ond from realtek's site.

I can compile it (the binay versions don't work).

But when I insmod it, it segfaults.

Any ideas?

----------

## zypher

bmp.

Has noone ever tried or is it impossible to get this to work?

----------

## qanuta

zypher,

I am currently struggling with this myself.  I also downloaded the driver from the realtek site after coming to the conclusion that nothing else was going to work.  I found linuxquestions

 marginally useful to get me started.

I didn't run into the segfault issues you mentioned.  Both the precompiled and my own compiled versions would both insmod without a hitch.  I am using a vanilla 2.4.20 kernel.

I have a Linksys WPC11 v.4 card, which has this RTL8180 chip.  Not to be confused with the WPC11 v.3, which appears to work OK with linux from what I've read, but uses the orinoco driver.

I have gotten pretty far trying to get this card to work with the realtek driver, but and getting stuck at the very end.  After I insmod the rtl8180_24x.o module, ifconfig reports a wlan0 interface (good!).  I can configure this interface without any problems using the realtek-supplied scripts as a guide. (These use iwpriv, iwconfig, ifconfig).  However, try as I might, I can't get the thing to talk to my Linksys wireless router with DHCP.  I know that is working fine because I have another computer (with an identical WPC11 v.4 under Windows 2000) that talks to it.

Here are the details of where I'm getting stuck.

1. I insert the card, and insmod rtl8180_24x.o

2. ifconfig shows me my new wlan0 interface:

```

# ifconfig wlan0 

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:25:2D:11:EA  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4800 

```

3. I run my personalized version of the realtek-supplied wlanup script:

```

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para bcnint=100

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para channel=6

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para basicrates=0xf

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para oprates=0xf

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para authtype=both

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid2scan=L112A4

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para rtsthres=512

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para fragthres=512

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para preamble=long

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para wepmode=off

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para wepdkeyid=0

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para networktype=infra

iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para encmode=off

iwpriv wlan0 enable

```

4. These commands seem to be accepted as shown by dmesg...

```

cs: cb_alloc(bus 6): vendor 0x10ec, device 0x8180

PCI: Enabling device 06:00.0 (0000 -> 0003)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 06:00.0 to 64

RTL8180: 06:00.0: region #0 IS a PIO resource!

RTL8180: STA is NOT acting as AP!

RTL8180: #define RTL_LITTLE_ENDIAN

RTL8180: rtl8180_pci_driver loaded. ioaddr=0x4800, irq=11, MAC_addr=0:6:25:2d:11:ea

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [bcnint]

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [channel]

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [basicrates]

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [oprates]

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [authtype]

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [ssid2scan]

RTL8180: Set ssid2scan = 0x4c(L) 0x31(1) 0x31(1) 0x32(2) 0x41(A) 0x34(4) 

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [rtsthres]

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [fragthres]

RTL8180: Set wCtx->pMIB.RegFragThres = 512 !!!

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [preamble]

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [wepmode]

RTL8180: Set wepmode = OFF

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [wepdkeyid]

RTL8180: Set WEP default key id = 0

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [networktype]

RTL8180: Use RTL private command [encmode]

RTL8180: Set encryptmode = OFF

RTL8180:  ------ Enable RTL8180 driver ------

RTL8180: Read CONFIG4: RTL8180 + RFMD RF.

RTL8180: Autoload RFChipID in EEPROM -> RTL8180 + MAXIM RF.

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 1

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 2

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 3

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 4

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 5

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 6

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 7

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 8

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 9

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 10

RTL8180: Scan PHY channel number = 11

RTL8180: Neither joining a BSS or starting an IBSS

```

It almost looks like it tried to find something to connect to with those "Scan" lines at the bottom, doesn't it?

5. At this point, the output of ifconfig wlan0 is unchanged.  I would like to be able to type

```

dhcpcd wlan0

```

and be magically connected.  No such luck though.  dhcpcd times out with an exit code of 14.  I haven't looked that up yet.

I can also do the following:

```

ifconfig wlan0 128.192.1.104

```

and try to force an IP.  ifconfig looks good, but the interface is dead.  It's just not talking to the router.

```

# ifconfig wlan0              

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:25:2D:11:EA  

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::206:25ff:fe2d:11ea/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4800 

# ifconfig wlan0 del fe80::206:25ff:fe2d:11ea/10

# ifconfig wlan0 

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:25:2D:11:EA  

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4800 

```

Does anyone have any ideas?

Zephyr, I don't think I helped you any, except to show that I did get a little further.  But I am not out of the woods yet!

----------

## zentek

D*m linksys and their policy of changing the hardware and keeping the same name.

All this time i was shure i had a Prism3 card and it was a RTL8180. I new i was not crazy. I fought for 2 days trying to get the wlan-ng drivers to work. I will try this and post my results.

----------

## Ledneh

Well, how about that. A linux problem that ISN'T my fault!!  :Wink: 

I also have a WPC11 v4 PCMCIA wireless NIC (how's THAT for a lot of TLA's?). I'll try getting the realtek drivers (there should be an ebuild for this. I'm calling out to you l33ter-than-I ebuild makers!) and I'll post the results.

*edit*

Grr. I just did a "cardctl ident" at the console with the WPC11 v4 plugged in, and here's what it reported:

```

Socket 0:

  product info: "Realtek", "rtl8139"

  manfid: 0x0000, 0x024c

  function: 6 (network)

  PCI id: 0x10ec, 0x8180

```

Okay, so I figure my card is somehow different from the others. No biggie, I go to the realtek site (www.realtek.com.tw? Wha?) and find the drivers--

--and find that their drivers don't work. I'm trying to compile everything in the kernel with a 8139 in it as a module, let you know if it works. In the meantime, anyone else experience this, PLEASE POST!

----------

## qanuta

Ledneh,

I no longer have the card, but your cardctl output looks very similar.  I'm not sure if it is exact or not. And yes, the realtek site was a .tw, but luckily in english!  The way I used their module was to insert the card, then do an insmod -f rtl8180_24x.o while in the directory containing the .o file.  With their precompiled module, this would work, but I would get a warning since they used a slightly older kernel (I forget which one).  I recompiled the module myself, and the warning went away, although the end result was the same.

Of course, since your card says 8139 instead of 8180, then I don't know....

Regardless, I got fed up with the card.  I couldn't get it to work on my Windows ME setup either.  (Windows 2000 seemed OK though).  I took it back and got a Netgear MA401, which I had running in about 15 minutes.

----------

## Ledneh

Wish that were an option for me. Unfortunately, I bought mine about a month ago and the boxes are long gone (along with the receipt). So, I guess I'm stuck with it--but what the hell, at least it works reliably in Windows XP Pro (which is why I lost track of the receipt and boxes in the first place, I guess :/ ).

If anyone has gotten these cards to work in Gentoo (or, hell, any linux, for that matter), please, say something!   :Crying or Very sad: 

*edit*

By the way, no kernel modules work, either. *sob*

----------

## Ledneh

Okay, I just made a run through the forums and made what changes I could, putting pcmcia on boot instead of default, removing linux-wlan-ng, removing hotplugging from the kernel, and a bunch of other stuff. Seems I did the right (?) combination of stuff, because when pcmcia started next boot, it picked up on the card--but it said something about it being "unsupported", then output the results of a "cardctl ident" (shown in another post in this thread). Which I guess means none of the pcmcia-cs drivers will work at all for a Linksys WPC11 v4 Wireless PCMCIA NIC card.

Dammit.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Well, off to the pcmcia-cs homepage to fire off some letters, I guess.

----------

## Ledneh

Quick update...

I fired off an email to the pcmcia-cs guys, but no response yet. Also, I did an lspci with the card plugged in (using every related kernel option in the book), and it says:

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8180 (rev 20)

```

Considering cardctl ident calls it a "Realtek", "rtl8139", this new info is confusing, but probably more accurate than the Linksys techie's "Atmel chipset" explanation. *shrug*

This give any ideas to anyone?

----------

## Nostra23

any working 8180?

 :Sad: )

----------

## zypher

Not for me  :Sad: 

The newest realtek-module builds fine but won't load on my machine.

(no such device).

Dunno what to do.

----------

## zypher

I forgot: That card works fine with WinXP.

I use the drivers provided on the realtek site where the linux-modules are.

----------

## deviljelly

It only took me an hour to get it working....

```

bash-2.05b# cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  product info: "Realtek", "Rtl8180"

  manfid: 0x0000, 0x024c

  function: 6 (network)

Socket 1:

  no product info available

bash-2.05b# ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:D0:54:C5

          inet addr:192.168.2.5  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2746 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2459 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:2 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4000

```

I used the Suse 8.2 package from the Realtek site and uncommented a line in one of the header files (timer_t), changed the kernel version in the Makefile, compiled it, emerged wireless-tools and then adjusted net.wlan0 (it's not very spohisticated though)

The wireless tools iw* are a bit broken but work enough to get the card up....

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/init.d/net.eth0,v 1.28 2003/03/16 08:03:19 azarah Exp $

#NB: Config is in /etc/conf.d/net

# For pcmcia users. note that pcmcia must be added to the same

# runlevel as the net.* script that needs it.

depend() {

   use hotplug pcmcia

}

checkconfig() {

   if [ -z "${iface_IFACE}" ]

   then

      eerror "Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has \$iface_$IFACE set"

      return 1

   fi

}

setup_env() {

   # No reason to check these multiple times in the file

   iface_IFACE="$(eval echo \$\{iface_${IFACE}\})"

   dhcpcd_IFACE="$(eval echo \$\{dhcpcd_${IFACE}\})"

   inet6_IFACE="$(eval echo \$\{inet6_${IFACE}\})"

   alias_IFACE="$(eval echo \$\{alias_${IFACE}\})"

   status_IFACE="$(ifconfig | gawk -v IFACE="${IFACE}" '/Link/ { if ($1 == IFACE) print "up" }')"

}

start() {

insmod rtl8180_24x

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid2scan=belkin54g

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 enable

   local retval=0

   setup_env

   checkconfig || return 1

   

   ebegin "Bringing ${IFACE} up"

   if [ "${iface_IFACE}" != "dhcp" ]

   then

      /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} ${iface_IFACE} >/dev/null || {

         retval=$?

         eend ${retval} "Failed to bring ${IFACE} up"

         return ${retval}

      }

      # ifconfig do not always return failure ..

      /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} &> /dev/null || {

         retval=$?

         eend ${retval} "Failed to bring ${IFACE} up"

         return ${retval}

      }

   else

      # Check that eth0 was not brough up by the kernel ...

      if [ "${status_IFACE}" != "up" ]

      then

         /sbin/dhcpcd ${dhcpcd_IFACE} ${IFACE} >/dev/null || {

            retval=$?

            eend ${retval} "Failed to bring ${IFACE} up"

            return ${retval}

         }

      fi

   fi

   eend 0

   if [ -n "${alias_IFACE}" ]

   then

      local x=""

      local num=0

      local aliasbcast=""

      local aliasnmask=""

      ebegin "  Adding aliases"

      for x in ${alias_IFACE}

      do

         aliasbcast="$(eval echo \$\{broadcast_${IFACE}\} \| awk \'\{ print \$$((num + 1)) \}\')"

         if [ -n "${aliasbcast}" ]

         then

            aliasbcast="broadcast ${aliasbcast}"

         fi

         aliasnmask="$(eval echo \$\{netmask_${IFACE}\} \| awk \'\{ print \$$((num + 1)) \}\')"

         if [ -n "${aliasnmask}" ]

         then

            aliasnmask="netmask ${aliasnmask}"

         fi

      

         ebegin "    ${IFACE}:${num}"

         /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE}:${num} ${x} \

            ${aliasbcast} ${aliasnmask} >/dev/null

         num=$((num + 1))

         eend 0

      done

      save_options "alias" "${alias_IFACE}"

   fi

   if [ -n "${inet6_IFACE}" ]

   then

      local x=""

      ebegin "  Adding inet6 addresses"

      for x in ${inet6_IFACE}

      do

         ebegin "    ${IFACE} inet6 add ${x}"

         /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} inet6 add ${x} >/dev/null

         eend 0

      done

      save_options "inet6" "${inet6_IFACE}"

   fi

   

   if [ -n "${gateway}" ] && [ "${gateway%/*}" = "${IFACE}" ]

   then

      ebegin "  Setting default gateway"

      # First delete any existing routes if it was setup by kernel ..

      /sbin/route del default dev ${gateway%/*} &>/dev/null

      /sbin/route add default gw ${gateway#*/} dev ${gateway%/*} \

         netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1 >/dev/null || {

         

         local error=$?

         ifconfig ${IFACE} down &>/dev/null

         eend ${error} "Failed to bring ${IFACE} up"

         stop

         return ${error}

      }

      eend 0

   fi

   # Enabling rp_filter causes wacky packets to be auto-dropped by

   # the kernel

   if [ -e /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/${IFACE}/rp_filter ]

   then

      echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/${IFACE}/rp_filter

   fi

}

stop() {

   local myalias="$(get_options alias)"

   local myinet6="$(get_options inet6)"

   setup_env

   ebegin "Bringing ${IFACE} down"

   # Also down the inet6 interfaces

   if [ -n "${myinet6}" ]

   then

      local x=""

      /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 enable

      for x in ${myinet6}

      do

         /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} inet6 del ${x} >/dev/null

      done

   fi

   

   # Do some cleanup in case the amount of aliases change

   if [ -n "${myalias}" ]

   then

      local x=""

      local num=0

      for x in ${myalias}

      do

         /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE}:${num} down >/dev/null

         num=$((num + 1))

      done

   fi

   if [ "${iface_IFACE}" = "dhcp" ]

   then

      local count=0

      while /sbin/dhcpcd -k ${IFACE} &>/dev/null && [ "${count}" -lt 9 ]

      do

         # Give dhcpcd time to properly shutdown

         sleep 1

         count=$((count + 1))

      done

      if [ "${count}" -ge 9 ]

      then

         eerror "Timed out trying to stop dhcpcd"

      fi

   else

      /sbin/ifconfig ${IFACE} down >/dev/null

   fi

   /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 disable

   rmmod rtl8180_24x

   eend 0

}

# vim:ts=4

```

----------

## moonshine

Hello, my first post on the forum!  hehe, anyways.. I am having some trouble getting the WPC11 v4 card working in my gentoo setup.  I've tried searching google and the forums here and to no avail.  Has anyone gotten this to work with linux?  Any help would be appreciated.  Here is some info on some linux commands...

the following informatin is from dmesg after I tried to insmod the compiled driver from the realtek website.. info from the above post.  

```
******** RTL8180 Wireless Lan Driver Version 1.1 <2003-05-22> loaded********

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device . Please try using pci=biosirq.

RTL8180: : region #0 not a PIO resource, aborting

unregister_netdevice: device wlan%d/cac8d800 never was registered

RTL8180: wlan driver load failed

rtl8180: No devices found, RTL8180 Wireless Lan Driver Version 1.1 <2003-05-22>
```

here is some more information when I do cardctl ident

```
Socket 0:

  no product info available

  PCI id: 0x10ec, 0x8180

Socket 1:

  no product info available

```

I've installed pcmcia-cs and wlan-ng thinger.  Anyone?

----------

## zypher

Moonshine: I had to compile cardbus support directly into the kernel, after that the "No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device" disappearde and my card worked.

deviljelly: Thanks for the hints and the script!!!!

I submitted a bug and included your script.

I hope that's ok for you (pm me if not), credits are mentioned.

If you like to, you can put yourself into the cc-list of that bug.

You'll find it here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25078

----------

## moonshine

 *zypher wrote:*   

> Moonshine: I had to compile cardbus support directly into the kernel, after that the "No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device" disappearde and my card worked.
> 
> deviljelly: Thanks for the hints and the script!!!!
> 
> I submitted a bug and included your script.
> ...

 

zypher:

i built cardbus into the kernel as you suggested but i am still getting this for my cardctl ident:

```

Socket 0:

  no product info available

  PCI id: 0x10ec, 0x8180

Socket 1:

  no product info available 

```

I cant seem to get it to come up with identifying it as a realtek.  i have pcmcia-ps and wlan-ng installed.. what do i need to do so that it comes up showing that it is a realtek?  thanks man.

----------

## zypher

Hmmm.

Just guessing, enable pci-hotplugging in the kernel.

I can't remember why I have enabled it but I think I read about it in these forums.

----------

## moonshine

 *zypher wrote:*   

> Hmmm.
> 
> Just guessing, enable pci-hotplugging in the kernel.
> 
> I can't remember why I have enabled it but I think I read about it in these forums.

 

hmm gave that a shot this morning.. no go.  hmm.. yeesh.  not sure what to do next...

----------

## zypher

I'm trying to follow this howto right now...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=38225

I'll report when it's finished...

----------

## Merlin-TC

Did anyone got it to work properly yet?

I have been trying it for days but no success.

It seems that my card isn't properly recognized.

cardctrl ident finds my card but when I try to load the rtl8180_24x.o module I get an error and I think it is because no IRQ is assigned to it.

The card driver tries to load it at irq0 and that's not gonna work  :Sad: 

If anyone can help me plzzz do so.

EDIT: I got the card running now...somehow at least

It still tells me that I cannot assign an IRQ but I can start the wlanup script shipped with the drivers from the realtek site.

And after I started it the Tx/Rx light is blinking but I cannot get any connection to the router  :Sad: 

Any suggestions?

Thank you.

----------

## higginz

I have the pcmcia-cs and hotplug packages installed.

I downloaded the realtek driver, uncommented the line (128) in the rtl8180_types.h file (I think that was the name)

Compiled the driver, insmod -f'd it...  

ran my net.wlan0 script... it all worked beautifully

then I ejected the card... BOOM!!! Kernel panic... did I do something wrong or are you supposed to to cardctl eject always before you eject a card?

Chris

----------

## higginz

just a small update on this... even when I do cardctl eject, I still get a panic and the lights start flashing at me... anyone have any insight?

----------

## qanuta

Just a shot in the dark, but have you brought the interface down first with ifconfig wlan0 down?  Don't really know if that's it, but worth a try.

----------

## higginz

 *qanuta wrote:*   

> Just a shot in the dark, but have you brought the interface down first with ifconfig wlan0 down?  Don't really know if that's it, but worth a try.

 

yeah I tried it step by step

ifconfig wlan0 down

iwconfig wlan0 disable

BOOM!

Chris

----------

## mister u

hi!

i just got my rtl8180 based level one wpc-0101 wireless card working. i'm using kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 with pcmcia-support compiled into the kernel. i have ds in /etc/modules.autoload and compiled the rtl8180_24x_suse82 package (uncomment line 128 in r8180_type.h).

this is my wlanup script:

Load module

/sbin/insmod -f rtl8180_24x.o

#Set SSID

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid=home

#/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid2scan=CISCO1100

#/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid2scan=802.11b-SSID

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid2scan=home

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para networktype=infra

#/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para encmode=off,wepmode=off

#/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para encmode=tkip,wepmode=wep40

#/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para encmode=off,wepmode=wep40

#/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para hiddenAP=true

#/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para addmac=00e04c818816

#/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para rtsthres=256

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para wepmode=wep40,wepdkeyid=0,wepkey40_1=xxxxxxxxxx

#Enable wireless lan driver

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 enable

#Configure wlan0 IP address

/sbin/ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.24

echo "$(/sbin/ifconfig wlan0)"

after running wlanup, dmesg tells me:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ******** RTL8180 Wireless Lan Driver Version 1.1 <2003-05-22> loaded********
> 
> RTL8180: 02:00.0: region #0 IS a PIO resource!
> ...

 

now i just set my default gateway and it works.

NOTE: the link led does not stop blinking, as it does in windows, but it works anyway

hope this might help anyone

mister u

----------

## jhr0771

After two days I could make the WPC11 Version 4 work ( I miss my version 3 !!! ) .  I'm using gentoo-sources-2.20-r6 with pcmcia support included in the kernel. I downloaded the latest version from the driver ( 09/04/03) from the realtek site.

I added to the net.wlan the code that  comes with driver to start the card. and using rc-updates I added it to the default level.

The problem is that to make the card work. Once the machine has started I have to pull out the card and then reinsert it. At that time the card get recognized and starts to work without problem.  

What can I do to start the card when the machine starts ?

Another thing  I notices is that using the net-speed applet I see a continuos incomming of about  500b/s. Any idea what could it be ?

----------

## casper

hey guys

i just got a card that uses rtl8180

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PRODID_1="Realtek"
> 
> PRODID_2="Rtl8180"
> ...

 

i downloaded the newest driver on the realtek website

[url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?software=True&refdesign=True&spec=True&other=True&series=2002121#2002121Unix%20(Linux)[/url]

i modified the Makefile so that it coresponds to my kernel version (2.4.20-gentoo-r1) and everything went great

i do insmod -f rtl8180_24x.o and I get a very nasty seg fault after which i can't even sudo su  :Sad: 

some of you mentrioned it worked with the suse 8.2 driver, but it's not at that ftp site anymore. could anyone post a link here with it?

any suggestion? i've been trying everything for the last few hours and all i get are seg faults  :Sad: (

i would appreciate ANY help whatsoever as I'm cluless as to what's left to do.

thanks

----------

## casper

anyone...?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dan2003

I just received my netgear MA521 today, did an lspci and was very disapointed at the result! rtl8180. I bought it cos i read somewhere that it works in linux, but I've seen more bad stories than good after a quick browse this afternoon, most saying the sources are, for the most part closed, which they obviousy are after downloading the zip from realtel.com.tw.

I also run kernel 2.6 which means the .o ouput from make doesnt load. Is there a simpl way around this?

I'll try the method above thats reported to work but i suspect it was for a 2.4 kernl.

Oh well, sigh..

... edit ...

Just changed the kernel version in the Makefile and now it links against 2.6 i supose! doesnt compile, no suprise there.. im gonna have a go at hacking it..

Edit.. Have it compiled but the Makefile builds a .o file and i need the 2.6 .ko type which links agaisnt vermagic etc.. I don't know how to do this  :Sad: 

----------

## scapegoat

this is messed up. I cant seem to find those suse 8.2 drivers anywhere, and on the regular r8180_type.h line 128 is blank  :Razz: 

----------

## nightamaury

hello,

i've bought a trendnet 226PC PCMCIA card but i can't do what i want.

when i load rtl8180_24x.o with insmod the computer become slow but still usable. Then i try to set up the wifi parameters with iwpriv and it doesn't work.

the link light is blinking but i can't see anything from my windows computer. well i think my parameters are ok but not sure.

any idea someone ????????

----------

## Holtzmann

Hey, has there been any progress with this? deviljelly's instructions aren't very clear. I also dont think he's using the same drivers as we are.. I don't see any Suse 8.2 packages anywhere on realtek's site.

I have the same card as Ledneh, the Linksys WPC11 v.4, and I get the same wierd cardctl init output..

```

Socket 0:

  product info: "Realtek", "rtl8139"

  manfid: 0x0000, 0x024c

  function: 6 (network)

  PCI id: 0x10ec, 0x8180

```

Also, I can download and compile the rtl8180 drivers just fine, its just when I try to insmod them I get "Segmentation fault", same as the thread starter. The module appears in lsmod, but it forever says "initializing" next to it and I can't get rid of it.. my system becomes unstable.

To all who've got this to work, Please help!

----------

## viperlin

yeh can someone post the Suse 8.2 drivers he mentioned.

----------

## viperlin

this card works with linuxant drivers (xp ones)

----------

## Holtzmann

linuxant? hmm

But also, now i'm having a problem even compiling the rtl8180 drivers.. maybe its just a stupid mistake someone might easily recognize. Here's my output:

```
02:26:01 root@pinky /home/lloyd/rtl8180 $ rm rtl8180_24x.o

02:26:57 root@pinky /home/lloyd/rtl8180 $ make

gcc -O6 -Wall -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -DLINUX -I /usr/src/linux-2.2.25/include/ -DRTL_IO_MAP -DRTL_LITTLE_ENDIAN -DRTL_ACT_AS_STA -DRTL8180_DRV_ON_PC -DENABLE_DBG_PRINT -c -o r8180_pci_init.o r8180_pci_init.c

In file included from r8180_pci_init.c:40:

r8180_type.h:62:1: warning: "ENABLE_DBG_PRINT" redefined

<command line>:11:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

gcc -O6 -Wall -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -DLINUX -I /usr/src/linux-2.2.25/include/ -DRTL_IO_MAP -DRTL_LITTLE_ENDIAN -DRTL_ACT_AS_STA -DRTL8180_DRV_ON_PC -DENABLE_DBG_PRINT -c -o r8180_if.o r8180_if.c

In file included from r8180_if.h:20,

                 from r8180_if.c:43:

r8180_type.h:62:1: warning: "ENABLE_DBG_PRINT" redefined

<command line>:11:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

--- Generate open part open_part.o ---

--- Generate rtl8180 linux driver  rtl8180_24x.o on 2.2.25 ---

02:27:04 root@pinky /home/lloyd/rtl8180 $ insmod rtl8180_24x.o

rtl8180_24x.o: kernel-module version mismatch

        rtl8180_24x.o was compiled for kernel version 2.4.21

        while this kernel is version 2.4.25.

```

I edited the Makefile correctly, and this looks like it worked fine right? but it's an incredibly short compile... I'm using 2.2.25 kernel, and when I try and isnmod the generated rtl8180_24x.o, it tells me that the file is the 2.2.21 version, the one that's included with the zip!

This makes no sense because notice how I begin by deleting the old rtl8180_24x.o file to make sure I use the generated one.

Where does this 2.4.21 stuff come from? Please help someone!

----------

## viperlin

2.6.3 here, linuxant seems to work ok but after a bit ksoftirqd/0 seems to start taking masses of CPU as if it crashed.

----------

## viperlin

Realtek 8180 SuSE Drivers

here you go, hopefully you will be able to get them working with kernel 2.6 (i have had no luck yet) if you do get them working post kernel version and how well they work please  :Smile: 

----------

## Buddielee

i would use linuxant drivers except you have to pay for them, it sucks having to pay for drivers that arent even supported by manufacturer.

----------

## viperlin

 *Buddielee wrote:*   

> i would use linuxant drivers except you have to pay for them, it sucks having to pay for drivers that arent even supported by manufacturer.

 

they are supported, but the support is shite, 2.4.21, please thats so 2002   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Xer0

I'm using a Belkin F5D6001au card with the Realtek 8180 chipset.

From what I can gather, the realtek drivers only work with kernel versions 2.4.21 and lower. Anything higher than that and I got the same segmentation fault.

This thread contains info on fixing the identification problem:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/131276

I've got my card working - except for dhcpcd, which times out. The default wlanup script provided with the drivers works fine and can statically set the IP. I'm on my windows box at the moment, so I'll post logs later.

Anyone else having trouble with dhcpcd? Is this a problem not specific to this chipset?

- Xavier

----------

